

Shpoonkle - shpoonkle
http://shpoonkle.com
Shpoonkle is an international legal reverse auction free site and is quickly becoming a global leader in centralizing a free legal marketplace. Our company offers a wide range of services designed to empower people through Shpoonkle - aiming at aiding attorneys and clients, any time, any place, and on any device.<p>Shpoonkle is not a referral service. The services on the site are currently free to both Attorneys and Clients.<p>Attorneys are actively connecting and interacting with consumers. Clients are actively seeking help and legal representation on Shpoonkle.  The site provides a user friendly interface that removes the intimidation factor that many clients feel when faced with the stress of seeking an attorney.  Clients and attorneys register using anonymous usernames, and contact information is not exchanged until the auction is completed and a winning attorney is selected.  All contact information is blocked during the auction process. The attorney and client can communicate confidentially during the auction with their posts on the case (similar to the eBay auction model), and are free to detail their experience and background as an attorney on the bid.  Bidding attorneys see the competing bids and drive the cost of the service down.  Clients are not typically picking the lowest bid, but the one they deem is fair. Client's considerations include the attorneys experience, how they represented themselves during the auction, and other factors individual to each client.
======
sbarre
I don't know where to start.

This is a funny parody but what's the purpose? To get people to submit
sensitive legal information to a random website?

